# Registration question?



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes. Ask to see the papers (not a photocopy but the originals).

Ensure the horse described on the papers is the horse you're looking at to buy.

Ensure the registered name of the present owner is the person you're buying the horse from.

Ensure they have properly filled out the transfer papers. Depending on the association, it may be part of the papers or a separate piece of paper but it should be clearly marked as transfer papers for that association.

If you buy the horse, take the papers yourself and send them in. Sometimes the buyer offers to do it for you, but unless they are 100% trustworthy, you may never see the papers. May as well mail them in yourself.

Happy horse buying!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The registries are great about answering questions if you email them. They'll help you thro the process.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Saddlebag.


----------

